# destroyer



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

my wife got me a new toy


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

awesome dude, that thing is a beast. great stuff going on over @ bowtech.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sweet....


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

good wife does she have a twin


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

340 or 350?

I've got the 340, and love it!!


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

shes the only child and its a 350


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice


----------

